# New HD Channel called Centric is Active



## daleles (Jul 2, 2005)

I noticed The Centric Channel HD is on at 371. I have no idea what this channel is about, but I found some info:

http://www.bscreview.com/2009/04/bet-network-introduces-centric-channel/


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hadn't heard of this... I'll have to see if I can see it.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

BET Jazz was renamed.


----------



## daleles (Jul 2, 2005)

I shoulda known.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I hadn't heard of this... I'll have to see if I can see it.


BET is combing channels, if I remember correctly.


----------

